# Hives related to hedgehog?



## northmcqueen (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and just brought my first hedgie Rupert home last week. 
A little concerned because last night I suddenly broke out in what looks like hives and I'm wondering if it's related to handling him, but it seems a bit bizarre. The reaction has come out all over my knees and arms around my elbows.. which seems like an odd place. I've read posts from other people talking about red bumps on the skin where the hedgehog's quills have come into contact with them, but there's nothing on my hands whatsoever. The skin on my arms has barely come into contact with Rupert at all and he certainly hasn't been anywhere near my knees! It seems to have happened all of a sudden. The only thing I can think is that he self-anointed for the first time last night (that I've seen, anyway) and wondered if it could be to do with this? 
I don't know what to think! I don't want to be allergic to him  I've never been allergic to any other type of animal in my life. I have had this kind of skin reaction before though.. I always thought it was down to something I had eaten. Just hope that's what it is this time! 
What do you think?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

I broke out in way bad hives when I first got Luna. It persisted for about 2 weeks.I have also never had allergies to any animal before in my life either. I took allergy meds and hydrocortisone cream, but eventually, my skin grew and immunity to her. There are probably a few more people out in the forum who have experience with this that can help you too 

But yeah, i would take some allergy meds just to alleviate the itchy and redness because that totally sucks.

*Edit*
It's unusual for one to experience skin symptoms of allergies when one eats something unless you have an over all reaction to it. If you eat something you are allergic too, you will usually just experience it in your mouth (soreness, numbness, etc) if it's a *mild* allergy. if you have broken out in hives in the past, maybe you are allergic to a certain type of lotion of detergent... or even grass.


----------



## northmcqueen (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! Good to know I'm not the only one lol. I've taken some piritieze and it's gone down a bit. I shall see what happens when I get his majesty out later! 

It's bizarre but I seem to be allergic to some supermarket own brand stuff, or something that's in it. I always come out in hives though, never have any reaction in my mouth which is so weird.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I get a rash when I hold one of my hedgies, but not the other, nor my previous ones... not sure why... 

So I'm allergic to my Chloe, but not Annie or Daisy. 

And the rash is small red bumps on my arms, chest, wherever she's climbed on me... and that is with clothing separating us.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Food allergies can show up in lots of different ways. Including skin reactions and digestive upset. 

I have similar reactions to my hedgehog, my hands never react but I'll get bumps on my forearms and sometimes my chest. It's always worse when he's come in contact with those areas. An allergist I went to once figured out that I have chronic hives because my skin overreacts to pressure (it has a fancy name). Some times if one area of my skin is reacting or I have an infection other areas will break out as well. The reason I was first referred to the allergist was because I had a big out break of hives on my back that lasted for a few months and finally went away with anti-fungal cream. During that time I had smaller shorter outbreaks of hives all over my body that didn't seem to have a cause. 

It's possible your reaction has nothing to do with the hedgehog though, if you've had similar reactions before. If it is because of the hedgehog just wearing long sleeves and bathing him a little more often should help keep the irritants away from your skin.


----------



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh ok! I thought it was more of a contact thing, but I guess since you suffer from it chronically, you would know waaayyyy more than I do. I have allergies to very specific things, like lotions and creams and pineapples. And usually i break out on my face


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

For me, hives where always on my hand or chest/belly (if I was cutting their nail - I would lean them against me to prevent them to move) I would get itchy eyes and runny nose. Maybe that reaction was because of a food alergy, I'd keep a "log" of when it happends to understand what could be causing it.


----------



## northmcqueen (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks for all your replies! I think i owe Rupert an apology... turns out the culprit was cheap brand peanut butter LOL. just glad its not him!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you figured it out!

As for allergies, anyone can wake up one morning and be allergic to something. (that's what my allergist told me)...I developed allergies when I was 16 and have been battling them ever since. A few years ago I developed an allergy to wheat too and it took us months to figure that out as my symptoms were just like the common cold! Allergies are strange and don't seem to make sense. 

BOO to allergies!


----------

